# Wilmington NC Marsh Skiff



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Kevin, There are a ton of boats out there that will be good for that area so you kind of have to narrow it down.

-Budget range?
-Size
-Tiller or Console
-New vs Used?
-Poling or trolling?
-How many people do you need
-Do you care about spray and ride comfort?

If you can answer those you can definitely narrow your search down.


----------



## Kevin Smith (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for Response
$30K top end; 16-18ft. no larger; console - center/offset ; probably used ( at $30K ); will poll, but not adverse to having a Ft control ; 2-3 max; comfort preferred ; appropriate power for boat size, weight and would prefer newer engine; same for electronics, radio, etc.; Fly fisherman, no need for live/bait well.
I suspect fairly long runs up the intercostal. Need to draw 5-6". With Oyster bottom issues, others have recommended older hulls as opposed to newer.( even new Beaver Tail Mosquito for example )
I'm thinking HB Whipray; HP Waterman ( maybe even Professional - but certainly no bigger ); Older Maverick 16ft or 17 HPX-S; Older ( 2006 and older ) Beavertail.
Home has boat dock and lift.
But any recommendations appreciated


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I live in Charleston and run in very similar conditions as you. My parents have a house in Topsail Beach so Charleston was an easy transition. I'm also an East Cape fan so I'd steer you in the direction of a Caimen, Lostmen, or Fury if you can find a used one. I'd also look at the HB Whipray, BT2/Osprey.

If you want to go new, you could probably get an ECC Caimen lite, Ankona/Salt Marsh,or BT Mosquito.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

I live down in southport, I run a skimmer skiff tiller for the tidal creeks and marshes around bald head island but theres quite a few higher end skiffs in the area, Mavericks, ECC, a few hells bays. I'm sure you'd be happy with any of the skiffs mentioned above.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

how much are you looking to spend??? I'm selling my Beavertail Vengeance, boat is located in Oak Island. I've got the post for sale up here somewhere.. I'll see if I can find it


----------



## hharke (Apr 22, 2012)

Go to facebook and see coastal skiffs. They are in Fairbluff about 65 miles from Monkey Jct, off 74. They will custom build you a skiff that works great for this area to your specs. I have a 21 ft loaded. I saved about $15K over a comperable Carolina skiff. I had them put I80 trolling motor, 3 batteries, Lowrance HDS-2, Minn Kota Talon power pole, VHF radio, AM/FM stereo, custom decks, live wells and bait wells, leaning post, hard T-Top , Suzuki 115, swim platform, bilge pumps, LED lights, electronics box etc. I was a little over your budget, but not too much with trailer out the door. Last I knew a 19 ft with 90 HP, and trailer was just under $20K.

Mine runs about 27-28 mph at 4700 rpm with 4 big fisherman fully loaded with all gear and we go heavy.  Tops out at 30-32 depending on which way the tide is running at 5000 rpm. Mine is rated for 12 people, so if you have a family the 18 or 19 would work perfect if you do not want the bigger boat. I run from Bald Head to Wrightsville fishing marshes and ICW and can run in 6 inches. A smaller 18 or 19 ft with poling platform would run anywhere here and can be poled. Lot of sand bars and flats that leave boats stranded if you do not watch the tides around here.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

It would be hard to pole that for sure.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

_MG_6508




__
perrymcfly


__
Jan 19, 2017


__
1



Sitting pretty






Hey Kevin, I'm up in Swansboro and actually have an East Cape Glide for sale. There is a thread under the for sale section of the forum, shoot me a PM if you're interested and I'll be happy to send any pics if you'd like. 17' skiff with a 30hp Suzuki, on a good day by myself I can run low 30's. Typically with another person fishing with me and full of fuel she runs around 28-30mph. Easy to poll and gets super skinny.


----------



## Kevin Smith (Feb 8, 2017)

perrymcfly said:


> _MG_6508
> 
> 
> 
> ...





perrymcfly said:


> _MG_6508
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually bought a HB Whipray.
Hope to meet someday on the water


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats on the Whipray! Hope to see you out there


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey kevin.Have you been fishing?I bought this Maverick 2 months ago and love it.I fish behind masons and buzz bay.I'll be looking for you.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

hharke said:


> Mine is rated for 12 people


Maybe I misread your post, but you have a 21' skiff that is rated for 12 people? Is this a flat bottom skiff or pontoon boat? Impressive.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Kevin, I live in Porter's Neck fish the same areas as you.
This is my Ranger Banshee Extreme, stop me if you see me on the water.
Will share some local knowledge......... ICM


----------



## Kevin Smith (Feb 8, 2017)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Kevin, I live in Porter's Neck fish the same areas as you.
> This is my Ranger Banshee Extreme, stop me if you see me on the water.
> Will share some local knowledge......... ICM


Great thanks...
I have a 17'8" Hells Bay Whipray with a Yamaha 90hp. Often with a sissy bay on poling platform. Fell free to stop me as well if you see me running. I need all the help I can get. Between shallow areas, tide fluctuations, wind direction, some local knowledge will be appreciated.
I'll be down from July 21 through Aug 8 or so. Also I'm in the market for a Middle Sound waterfront lot or home - in the event you know of anything. Hope to see you on the water............
Thanks Again


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Kevin Smith said:


> Great thanks...
> I have a 17'8" Hells Bay Whipray with a Yamaha 90hp. Often with a sissy bay on poling platform. Fell free to stop me as well if you see me running. I need all the help I can get. Between shallow areas, tide fluctuations, wind direction, some local knowledge will be appreciated.
> I'll be down from July 21 through Aug 8 or so. Also I'm in the market for a Middle Sound waterfront lot or home - in the event you know of anything. Hope to see you on the water............
> Thanks Again


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey Kevin,I've been going behind masonboro and doing well. Do this,start at low,make sure ur gps is on,go around the oyster bars fishing and looking for signs of life.as the tide rises,work ur way back staying shallow. reds will be following the shrimp and mullet into the grass.when ready to leave and all the oyster beds are covered,follow ur track back.That way ur safe for the most part.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

If want to go with me,my #9102790652


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey Brian, if you're fishing where I think you are, that area gave up a lot of topwater Reds last year with Mungo. Close to Trails End ramp.
When are we going to do a 2 boat trip?

Kevin been doing good closer to Rich's.
Check in with Matt at Tex's Tackle, put him on a few fish a few weeks back.
Think we had 15 that day, a few over slots...... ICM


----------



## Kevin Smith (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks to all. 
I'm looking for a place to keep my skiff ( dock w/lift preferred ) if I move from Masonbo area to Middle Loop/ Howe creek area. Any leads appreciated


----------

